# New CLAM Products for 2018-2019 Ice Fishing Season



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Whether you like Clam products or not, it's nice to look at new ice gear, equipment & tackle.

https://mail.aol.com/webmail-std/en-us/suite


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Link doesn't work...need an AOL account.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

https://clamoutdoors.com/


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

$499 for an insulated flip shanty? Wonder if it has running water and a flush toilet?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

SD... that's way outa my price range too.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Look at an otter... quality os superior but you pay for it...


----------

